# Rockler is offering FREE signup for Custom Made for Rockler Customers



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I just received an email from Rockler announcing deals at their "outlet" store AND Free signup for Rockler customers to Custom Made! 
Link for free Custom Made signup if you didn't get the email.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't know what Custom Made was until I checked out your link. I can see this would be a great opportunity for folks wanting to sell their works. Thanks for posting this.

Maybe someday when I get good enough I may re-visit this.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

They have been around a year or so I believe and used to charge for signing up. I believe and hope they will be a good alternative to Etsy etc.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm…I get Rockler fliers, but haven't seen the free Custom Made sign up. That used to be a couple hundred bucks. Maybe they aren't doing so well?


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I think everyone is feeling the pinch. I am sure they feel it as much as anyone and perhaps more considering the (at times) limited market.


----------

